# western mane styles??



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

What kind of showing are you going to be doing?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You could trim it just a few inches. Here are some ideas for braiding.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

ranch pleasure your not suppose to cut the mane just natural so I'm not worried about that just western pleasure and halter


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

What breed, and where will you be showing?
Stock horses are shown with a full mane in reining ,working cowhorse, etc
It is still usual, to show stock horses in halter, western pl, trail, etc, with a banded mane, although some are being shown with a full mane, as in some of those pics above
Bottom line, the mane lenght is not going to determine as to whether you bring home a ribbon. If your horse is neat, bridle path, performs well, then you will do well, whether mane is shortened and banded, or left full, and neat
On the other hand, if your horse has an un ruly mane, that is just left shaggy and un kempt, you will look like you don't 'belong;


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

PaintEqualBlueRibbons said:


> ranch pleasure your not suppose to cut the mane just natural so I'm not worried about that just western pleasure and halter


Well, if you are showing Ranch horse, certainly can't cut a mane for one event and then paste it back on for another!
Just look at general ranch horse rules, far as turn out of horse
I don't show Ranch horse, but have friends that do, so will give you al ink to that page
As you can see, horses are shown with a full mane in ranch horse conformation and pleasure, and no banding

Ranch Conformation - Alberta Ranch Horse Versatility Association

You can click on rules


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

I will be showing a paint mare she is a rodeo horse but also a working ranch horse I don't think I'll do western pleasure


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks every body


----------

